# Ignition question



## greenfire (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a 1998 altima w/ the KA24DE motor. I just rebuilt it (stock), and when I tried to start it, It cranked but didn't start. I am getting fuel but not spark. I tried turning the distributor 180 deg. and still no spark. i came to the conclusion that it is the coil. I cleaned the inside of the distributor and still nothing. I tried searching the web for a coil, but nobody sells them. The only sell the distributor. Is there a place beside the junkyard, where I can purchase a coil, or do I have to buy a new distributor?


----------

